# [♡] [Lotte's Villager Signature Shop ] [♡]



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

*Hello & welcome to my signature shop!*





In my shop I'll be making villager signatures. I will be charging *150 TBT*.
For villager updates, I charge *10 TBT*.

*Requests:* CLOSED




*Examples* 







Spoiler



























































*Rules* 





*1) Please be patient!*
Do not ask me if your signature is finished. If it's finished, I will let you know. Each sig takes me about 45-60 mins to make, and sometimes I have other things I need to do before I can work on sigs. I will try to get your orders done as soon as possible.

*2) Only submit requests in my thread!*
Do not PM me your request. It's easier for me to organize requests on this thread instead.

*3) Payment must be given before I show you the finished signature! (I will post here/PM you when it's done)*
Sorry if this is inconvenient, but it helps me keep things organized better.




*Request Format* 





*Mayor name:*
*Town name:*
*Current villagers:*
*Dream villagers:* (If you don't want this in your sig, you can skip this)
*Names under the villagers (Yes/No):*
*Color preferred:*
*Background pattern:* (If you don't have one, I'll find one based on the color you chose)​


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

Boy styled please...

Citizen Name (I'm not mayor but I play most): Hunter
Town Name: Pompeii
Current Villagers: Flo, Iggly, Eunice, Spork, Colton, Kabuki, Wolfgang, Sly, Queenie, Lucky
Dream Villagers: Spork, Kabuki, Wolfgang, Lucky, Ankha, Eugene, Octavian, Marina, Marshal, Julian
Names under the villagers: Yes
Color preferred: Blue

I dunno of any background colors/styles. Also, must you have images bought from the shop for these signatures? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: New here, how do I pay you?


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm sorry, but what do you mean by images bought from the shop? Didn't quite understand your question. ^^;

Also, you pay me by clicking the Bell amount under my name and typing in the amount. You don't need to pay until I tell you that I finished your signature though!


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

Never mind about what I said. I was confused as I saw in the shop it says +3 photos in signatures but I don't see it listed under your items so I expect it not to be needed. 

I'll pay you once you're finished. Thank-you


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh, I also have a question about your villagers.

You listed Spork, Kabuki, Wolfgang, and Lucky both under your "Current Villagers" and "Dream Villagers". Which group do they belong to? Dream Villagers are the villagers you want, but don't have yet.


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

Well they are dream villagers that I have. So... just erase them and put the other villagers I guess? I dunno how this works really.


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, gotcha! xD


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

Just tell me when to pay :3


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, I'm finished!


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

I gave the bells


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you!! And I hope you like the sig! ^^


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry I'm new to the bell tree forums so if I get things wrong then please forgive me. 

Villagers: Broccolo, Shep, Zell, Biff, Joey, Filbert, Knox, Gayle and Cobb
Name: Mayor Alice
Village: Shinobi 
Please could you set it out like yours. An please could I have a background that's blue with white polka-dots on it?
Sorry if I got that wrong.


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks great, thanks!

EDIT: Love the astronomical look, dunno if that was intentional. I love astronomy!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll finish your order tomorrow, AnimalCrossingGirl10!

I'm really tired so I'm heading to bed now, but I'll finish your order as soon as I can tomorrow. ^^

My timezone is GMT -7 btw (It's 1:42AM right now)

Edit: Glad you like it, Smile Dog! Thanks for your purchase


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Lotte. I've payed you.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 5, 2013)

By the way could you put my dream villagers on? 
Zucker
Hamphrey
Frappe


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Could I get One to.
Make it somewhat boyish. And i want it to be original. So like i want a blue backround. XD
Mayor Name : Daniel
Town Name : Mondrago
Current Villagers : Kitty , Drake , Bertha , Sydney , Friga , Kevin , Mira , Fang.
Dream Villagers : Francine,Chrissy,Gwen,Phoebe,Yuka ,Bubbles ,Gloria ,Merry

*Edit Tangy has moved in.


----------



## Lotte (Aug 5, 2013)

Good morning everyone! ^___^

I'm heading out to work right now, but I will start on your signatures when I get home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






NinDanny said:


> Hi Could I get One to.
> Make it somewhat boyish. And i want it to be original. So like i want a blue backround. XD
> Mayor Name : Daniel
> Town Name : Mondrago
> ...



Is there any sort of pattern you want on the background, or just anything blue is ok? c:


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 5, 2013)

I just want blue. No pattern please ;3


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 5, 2013)

Mayor name: Ashley
Town name: Sunset
Current villagers: Gaston Carmen Merengue Shari Elmer Colton Rory Nan Cookie
Dream villagers: Peanut Poppy Marshal Whitney Skye Kitty
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
Color preferred: Orange
Background pattern: Red or Yellow (whichever one works best)
Thank you!


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 5, 2013)

Btw I'm from England so if you finish sometime after this is sent. I won't be able to reply as I'll be in bed but whatever you do it will be BRILLIANT!! Thank you!


----------



## Mao (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have to have mayor name and town name?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you still working on the boy style I asked for? Pretty excited!


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 5, 2013)

sorry but you can cancel on my request


----------



## Lotte (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone! I ended up coming home later than I planned, but I'll be working on orders now until I can't keep my eyes open! xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Lotte! I really can't wait to see my signature your making me!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingGirl10's signature is finished!







Thank you for being patient and I hope you like it!

Edit:



Hazelx said:


> Do you have to have mayor name and town name?



Nope! If you don't want your mayor and town name in your sig, then I won't put it in.



BellBringerGreen said:


> Are you still working on the boy style I asked for? Pretty excited!



Yep! I have one to do before you and then you're next. ^^

- - - - - - - - - -

Okay, requests are closed for now. Sorry guys! I have 3 orders that I need to finish and I'd like to get them done before I accept more orders. Everyone who has put in an order before this post will get theirs done ASAP! ^^


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 6, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG OMG I LOVE IT!!!! now I have to figure out how to get it on. If anyone can tell me how PLEASE DO!!!!!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingGirl10 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG I LOVE IT!!!! now I have to figure out how to get it on. If anyone can tell me how PLEASE DO!!!!!



Go to the "Forum Actions" tab and then "Edit Profile" and on the left side you should see "Edit Signature".


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks I got an admin to do it for me cause I couldn't do it!


----------



## Mao (Aug 6, 2013)

I know you're not taking requests but I always lose threads 
Mayor name: leaving this out
Town name: leaving this out
Current villagers: Biff, Caroline, Monty, Mallary, Grizzly, Drake, Tammy, Kidd, Scoot
Dream villagers: Mitzi, Ruby, Chrissy, Hamprey
Names under the villagers: Yes
 Color preferred: Pink or cream/ any kind of pastel colour
 Background pattern: Anything floral (not trying to copy yours but its so cute *-*)


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 6, 2013)

Is mine done? x]


----------



## Lotte (Aug 6, 2013)

Just finished yours, NinDanny. c:

I'll post it once the payment is transferred. ^^


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 6, 2013)

Heya~ I'd love a signature!

Mayor name: Leaf
Town name: Tokyo
Current villagers: Muffy T-Bone Zucker Tipper Ed Bonbon Lopez Lily Skye
Dream villagers: None~
Names under the villagers: Yes
Color preferred: Any that match the pattern~
Background pattern: http://31.media.tumblr.com/e5cc3896783f2859833af4ed8a2d9077/tumblr_miuz4peuBO1s5ztxto1_500.jpg

Thanks! ^_^ Also, I really like the lace-y details and stuff :3


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 6, 2013)

Awe, these are incredibly adorable, and absolutely stunning and unique. I'd love to order as well, if you don't mind. ♥♥

*Mayor name:* Samantha
*Town name:* Florence
*Current villagers:* Stitches, Lolly, Pango, Rooney, Baabara
*Dream villagers:* Stitches, Renee, Chrissy, Friga, Marshal, Francine, Merengue, Lucky, Butch, Leonardo. 
*Names under the villagers (Yes/No):* Yes, please
*Color preferred:* Pink
*Background pattern:* Clicky
*Other:* I love how you do one of the letters green, then the next one pink, then green, etc.. Can you make my letters pink then blue, so it matches the background please? ^^

Thank you so much. :3


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

I love these, look so cool! Hope my background is simple enough! I'd like it to be like the other signature sizes please!

Mayor Name: Josh
Town Name: SkyBlue
Current Villagers: Lobo / Sheldon / Savannah / Doc / Yuka / Francine / Pancetti / Tex / Tangy
Names Under Villagers: Yes please!
Color preferred: Cyan for the text!
Background Pattern: http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o515/Colleen_Kam/Colorful-background.jpg
Other: As I said, similar to the other signature sizes!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

Forgot to post BellBringerGreen's completed sig here








Hazelx said:


> I know you're not taking requests but I always lose threads
> Mayor name: leaving this out
> Town name: leaving this out
> Current villagers: Biff, Caroline, Monty, Mallary, Grizzly, Drake, Tammy, Kidd, Scoot
> ...



I'm finished making your sig! Once you transfer the TBT I shall post it. c:

Edit:
Due to the increasing amount of orders I've been getting per day, I've increased my signature price to 150 TBT. Anyone who ordered before this post will not be affected by the price change and will still be paying the price of 50 TBT.


----------



## Mao (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent the bells~!


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol I know I requested before but for now I'll just request again XD
Mayor name: Ashley
Town name: Sunset
Current villagers: Gaston Carmen Merengue Shari Elmer Colton Rory Nan Cookie
Dream villagers: Peanut Phoebe Whitney Chief Beau Kiki Tangy
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
Color preferred: Orange
Background pattern: Some how can you make it gradient from red to yellow?
(Extra): Can you make a key for Dream Villagers: pink dot UT: Green dot Moving out: Blue dot and reserved: purple dot?
(You don't have to update it cause I'll ask if someone else can do it xD)


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 7, 2013)

Could I get one?
Name: Sylph
Town: Amestris
Villagers: Curt, Samson, Pekoe, Drake, Cranston, Tex
Dream Villagers: Felicity, Tia, Marcie, Dora, Marina, Carmen, Merenque, Whitney 
Yes, Names Under Villagers
Could u use the background on the example that looks like water?
Thx Much!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you, Hazelx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's your signature






Edit:
Mayor Leaf's signature is done! Awaiting payment before I post it.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

oh and can you add in punchy to dream villagers? thanks. (don't add in the keys xD)


----------



## Mao (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Thank you, Hazelx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omigawd! Thanks! I love it *-*


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

BTW (by the way) Lotte, do I have to pay right now? 150 bells or 50?


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte if your not to busy please could you make 3 changes to my signature you made? Knox is moving out and please could you add Chrissy and Caroline to my dream villagers? I'll pay the 10 tbt bells right away


----------



## mismexx (Aug 7, 2013)

Mayor name: Stacy
Town name: Angkor 
Current villagers:Rosie, Freya, Dizzy, Cally, Sheldon, Gaston, Muffy, Rodney, Axel
Dream villagers:  Robin, Tangy, Stitches, Prince, Marshal 
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): yes 
Color preferred: anything girly ^^
Background pattern: you can choose


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

AnimalCrossingGirl10 said:


> Lotte if your not to busy please could you make 3 changes to my signature you made? Knox is moving out and please could you add Chrissy and Caroline to my dream villagers? I'll pay the 10 tbt bells right away



Aww I could have given you hamphrey before I reseted. Either way I can't trade villagers unless I get unlimited 4G wifi :/ that or I need to bring my computer with me.


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> BTW (by the way) Lotte, do I have to pay right now? 150 bells or 50?



It'll be 150 now and you don't need to pay until I tell you that I finished making your signature. 



AnimalCrossingGirl10 said:


> Lotte if your not to busy please could you make 3 changes to my signature you made? Knox is moving out and please could you add Chrissy and Caroline to my dream villagers? I'll pay the 10 tbt bells right away



Sure, I'll fix that now. ^^


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte said:


> It'll be 150 now and you don't need to pay until I tell you that I finished making your signature.


oh, okay then thanks! hope you have enough time on your hands!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Thank you, Hazelx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I did send you 50 bells already ^_^;; At least it says so in my transaction log.






I sent them when I first put in my order~


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I thought I did send you 50 bells already ^_^;; At least it says so in my transaction log.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! I'm sorry about that!! I mixed you up with a different person. Sorry >w<

Here you go


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Oh! I'm sorry about that!! I mixed you up with a different person. Sorry >w<
> 
> Here you go



Ah~ Thank you so much it's perfect! ^_^


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm up after Owls! I'll send you the payment when Owls' signature is done right away!


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 7, 2013)

How do i send you the Bells? D;


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

You click on her bell amount and put in how much bells you want to give!


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay Thanks!


----------



## mismexx (Aug 7, 2013)

Umm I don't know if you saw my order form or not because I didn't see you reply it


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mayor name: Axel
Town name: Town of Jabez
Current villagers: Staying: Coach, Ed, Pierce, Frita, Willow, Bluebear Moving: Sally Willing to give up: Blanche, Kitty, Kabuki
Dream villagers: (If you don't want this in your sig, you can skip this) Apollo, Aurora, Shep, Drago
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Sure
Color preferred: Black and Blue
Background Pattern: Don't have one...

Do I pay you now?


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi! I would like to update my sig. 1] Tangy Moved in, and I would like you to take out my Dream Villagers. Please? ;3


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

mismexx said:


> Umm I don't know if you saw my order form or not because I didn't see you reply it



Yep, I saw your order. 

Okie guys, orders are CLOSED for now. 

Currently working on sigs for:
1. 0wls
2. BlueLeaf
3. PoppyAndPeanut
4. ChibiSylph
5. mismexx
6. Axeler137


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte do you use photoshop elements 9?


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

AnimalCrossingGirl10 said:


> Lotte do you use photoshop elements 9?



I use Photoshop CS5


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl10 (Aug 7, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh and Lotte, can you take out Shari? Sorry but TT is my hobby xD And replace her with Melba :3


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Oh and Lotte, can you take out Shari? Sorry but TT is my hobby xD And replace her with Melba :3



Okie, got it!


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

And replace Tangy in dream villagers with Marshal D: sorry for troubling you.


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't worry about it, Poppy. It's fine ^^

0wl's signature is completed! (Tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full. Switched up the two villagers for you though )


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

I sent you my bells!


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Don't worry about it, Poppy. It's fine ^^
> 
> 0wl's signature is completed! (Tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full. Switched up the two villagers for you though )


Can you remove Gaston then? Thank you :3


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

Poppy, if it's not too much trouble can you re-post your whole order with all your changes? Sorry, getting a little confused with all the changes in different posts. ^^;

BlueLeaf's signature is completed!






Edit:
Taking a breaking for now. I'll try to squeeze in some more orders later today.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry, here's the form xD

Mayor name: Ashley
Town name: Sunset
Current villagers: Carmen Merengue Melba Elmer Colton Rory Nan Cookie
Dream villagers: Kiki Phoebe Peanut Marshal Chief Whitney Punchy Beau
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
Color preferred: Orange
Background pattern: Gradient from red to yellow


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry for late response. I love it! I'll definitely add this to my signature!


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte, I just restarted xD.
Villagers: Egbert Sly Knox Peanut Annalise(a brown horse with sleepy looking eye's that have pupils simalar to peanut's)
Town Name: Starfall


----------



## Lotte (Aug 7, 2013)

Awe, but you had such cute villagers before.

Umm, you told me you TT, so do you just want to wait until you get more villagers before I make your sig? o__o Cause you have 5 atm and if you TT you'll get your 9-10 villagers in no time. xD


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Awe, but you had such cute villagers before.
> 
> Umm, you told me you TT, so do you just want to wait until you get more villagers before I make your sig? o__o Cause you have 5 atm and if you TT you'll get your 9-10 villagers in no time. xD


Lol I'm trying to get better and not TT xD


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 7, 2013)

Heya~ Just wondering if signature updates also count as requests? I've since acquired some villagers in my town and I'd like to update my signature.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Heya~ Just wondering if signature updates also count as requests? I've since acquired some villagers in my town and I'd like to update my signature.



If you looked near the top of the thread, she pays 10 TBT Bells for updates. I'm sorry but for that price, everyone needs to get one of Lotte's signatures. They are pretty darn amazing.
----
I want an update as well. I would like to switch Flurry to "Trading." Thanks in advance!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 8, 2013)

Er I knew about the cost ^_^;; I was just asking if I could have my signature updated even when requests are closed.


----------



## Lotte (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want to update your signature, just let me know exactly what you want changed via PM or you can just post here.

I'll fix it and then PM you the fixed version after I receive the 10 TBT~

Also, keep in mind that if you want a huge change to your signature I'll have to charge more TBT. For example removing all your dream villagers from your sig or adding dream villagers to your sig when your sig doesn't have any. If you just want me to replace a few villagers in your current/dream villager section or switch villagers around then that's an easy 10 TBT fix.

And good morning everyone~! I'll be working on the rest of the orders in the afternoon.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Lotte, I TT so can you add Shari and Vesta? lol thanks in advance :3


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

SIGNATURE UPDATE: Request
I would like Flurry to be switched to Trading (Red.)


----------



## sakuratanaka (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello! ^^* I would like a signature please. c:

Mayor name: Savannah
Town name: Gwiyomi
Current villagers: Alli Phoebe Marshal Derwin Butch Felicity Cherry Amelia Jambette
Dream villagers: Rosie Pekoe Fauna Deirdre Margie Bunnie Chrissy Bluebear Kiki Tangy
Names under the villagers: Yes
Color preferred: Pink
Background pattern: Floral 

Thank youu~ ^^* So much ~


----------



## Lotte (Aug 8, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Hey Lotte, I TT so can you add Shari and Vesta? lol thanks in advance :3



Finished making your sig! Just awaiting the payment. ^^



BellBringerGreen said:


> SIGNATURE UPDATE: Request
> I would like Flurry to be switched to Trading (Red.)



Your trading color is actually orange. Hoping that's what you meant? xD I fixed it for you, just awaiting the payment. c:


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh, LOL. I'll give you the 10 bells.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Lotte! You got my payment right?


----------



## Lotte (Aug 8, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, LOL. I'll give you the 10 bells.









Edit:

Yes, I got your payment Axeler. ^^ Will work on your sig soon~


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 8, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Edit:
> 
> Yes, I got your payment Axeler. ^^ Will work on your sig soon~



Has mine been completed? Sorry for bothering u xD I'm just wondering.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot! Now I have room for my 5 dreamies that I love obsessing over XD


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 8, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Finished making your sig! Just awaiting the payment. ^^


Gave the bells! *sits waiting* afterwards, I'll pay you 10 bells once you add Chadder and Jeremiah in there.


----------



## Lotte (Aug 8, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Gave the bells! *sits waiting* afterwards, I'll pay you 10 bells once you add Chadder and Jeremiah in there.








I'm sorry, but I'll fix your sig when you have your 10 villagers. You have 8 right now.
I asked you if I could wait until you got your 9-10 villagers before I made your signature, but you said you wouldn't TT this time, but you did anyway. Sorry for the inconvenience, it's just kind of stressful for me when you keep changing your order several times.

Also, I finished your signature ChibiSylph. Awaiting the transfer~


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 8, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I'm sorry, but I'll fix your sig when you have your 10 villagers. You have 8 right now.
> I asked you if I could wait until you got your 9-10 villagers before I made your signature, but you said you wouldn't TT this time, but you did anyway. Sorry for the inconvenience, it's just kind of stressful for me when you keep changing your order several times.
> 
> Also, I finished your signature ChibiSylph. Awaiting the transfer~


D: I think I got a typo when I meant Annalise instead of Annalisa. And okay then :3
Thanks for the sig!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 9, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> D: I think I got a typo when I meant Annalise instead of Annalisa. And okay then :3
> Thanks for the sig!



Oh sorry! I'll fix everything after you get all your villagers so everything will be completed at once. xD

mismexx's signature is completed. Awaiting the transfer~


----------



## mismexx (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh thank you ^^
Can't wait to see it


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 9, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Oh sorry! I'll fix everything after you get all your villagers so everything will be completed at once. xD
> 
> mismexx's signature is completed. Awaiting the transfer~



lol okay :3 and wow you got a lot of bells pretty fast.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 9, 2013)

Transferred money


----------



## Lotte (Aug 9, 2013)

mismexx said:


> Oh thank you ^^
> Can't wait to see it










ChibiSylph said:


> Transferred money


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 9, 2013)

Lotte said:


>



Love it! But I had asked for Tia in there too... Was there not enough room?


----------



## Lotte (Aug 9, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Love it! But I had asked for Tia in there too... Was there not enough room?



Sorry about that! I must have missed her. I fixed it for you


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 9, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Sorry about that! I must have missed her. I fixed it for you



Thx!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sry for once again bothering u, just a question. Should my signature be this fuzzy?


----------



## Lotte (Aug 9, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Thx!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sry for once again bothering u, just a question. Should my signature be this fuzzy?



I think your signature somehow got auto-resized. I'm not really sure how that works in this forum. Maybe you have too many things in your sig, so it re-sized the image? 

Axeler's signature is completed


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I think your signature somehow got auto-resized. I'm not really sure how that works in this forum. Maybe you have too many things in your sig, so it re-sized the image?
> 
> Axeler's signature is completed



Omigoodness! Thanks a lot!
Do you mind changing up the sig a bit? I can pay you for the update.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hii when will things be open to request ^_^


----------



## mismexx (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you I love it <33


----------



## miramacy (Aug 9, 2013)

Mayor name: Kaede
Town name: Bordeaux
Current villagers: Pippy, Bob, Blaire, Jambette, Bam, Margie, Rasher, Ruby, Broffina
Dream villagers: (If you don't want this in your sig, you can skip this) Fauna, Filbert, Marshal, Marina, Jeremiah, Dotty, Vesta
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
Color preferred: white
Background pattern: (If you don't have one, I'll find one based on the color you chose)



*EDIT: Sorry! I didn't notice requests were closed. x.x*


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 9, 2013)

Mayor name: John
Town name: Azalea
Current villagers: Apple, Mitzi, Stinky, Willow, Rolf, Lopez, Vesta, Freya, Muffy, Stitches (could i have them in this order as its my map order aha )
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
Color preferred: Pastel Orange/Yellow

Thanks in advance ^_^ just fancied a change

No dream villagers wanted, as i have that many


----------



## Lotte (Aug 9, 2013)

Axeler137 said:


> Omigoodness! Thanks a lot!
> Do you mind changing up the sig a bit? I can pay you for the update.



Sure, what changes did you want to make?

Also, I'm not sure when I'll be opening requests yet. I'm pretty busy this weekend and I don't want anyone to be waiting forever and a day on their sig. @__@ I'll post here when I have time to open requests again.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Sure, what changes did you want to make?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure when I'll be opening requests yet. I'm pretty busy this weekend and I don't want anyone to be waiting forever and a day on their sig. @__@ I'll post here when I have time to open requests again.



Just that both Blanche and Sally have left. That's all.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 10, 2013)

Umm, Lotte, I know you're not taking requests, but I'm not sure this counts as an update or a request so...
I reseted (again) due to Peanut moving out while TT. -_- So I'll put in the villagers when I get 10 
If you want, to save time, here's the villagers I currently have:
Bob (cute purple kitty, but UT), Chief (Keeping), Patty (UT), Boone (UT), and Chevre (UT).
Key: UT- Green. Keeping/Staying -Blue. Moving: Black
Can you also add in Dream villagers?: Kiki, Tangy, Whitney, Phoebe, Peanut, Marshal, Beau. Also, same town name, and Dream Villagers are of course, blue.
EDIT: Ignore the first set of villagers I reseted a million times and got these :3
Harry(green) Chester (green) Robin (blue) Mitzi (blue) Peanut (blue)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

I have another villager signature request. I would like to move Teddy to Moving.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2013)

Mayor name: Jess
Town name: Windsor
Current villagers: Biskit, Bonbon, Snake, Roscoe, Mint, Canberra, Gwen, Wart Jr, Rodney.
Dream villagers: Nope.
Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
Color preferred: Purple
Background pattern: Don't mind 

Ty 

And if you don't mind, can I have a colour code for them? Red for moving, green for staying and blue for trading. Biskit staying, bonbon staying, snake trading, roscoe trading, mint staying, canberra trading, gwen trading, wart jr trading, and rodney staying. 

I know your not taking requests at the moment but I can wait :s Uhh thanks


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Mayor name: John
> Town name: Azalea
> Current villagers: Apple, Mitzi, Stinky, Willow, Rolf, Lopez, Vesta, Freya, Muffy, Stitches (could i have them in this order as its my map order aha )
> Names under the villagers (Yes/No): Yes
> ...



Im having my signature updated so theres no need to make it, ill cancel the request ^_^


----------



## Mao (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh and do you want credit for the sig? ^_^


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 11, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Umm, Lotte, I know you're not taking requests, but I'm not sure this counts as an update or a request so...
> I reseted (again) due to Peanut moving out while TT. -_- So I'll put in the villagers when I get 10
> If you want, to save time, here's the villagers I currently have:
> Key: UT- Green. Keeping/Want -Blue. Moving/Reserved: Black
> ...


Ignore this^ Pietro moved in... so I restarted, AGAIN xD. Freckles(green) Kitt(green) Goose(green) Mathilda(Green) Walt(green) Beau(blue) (wow.... 3 kangaroos. too much :/ don't you think?)
Sorry but im picky. xD


----------



## Mao (Aug 11, 2013)

Never mind


----------



## mismexx (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry to bother you but for my signature I think you forgot to put Freya 
My order form is in page 6

I should have told you early but I just look closely at my signature today ><


Edit:
Nvm you don't have to add Freya because she going to move in a few day ><


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Lotte! Hope all is well with you! I figured I waited a bit before changing my siggy and I think it's time. 
Kitty has left my town, Frita is moving (today so you probably just want to take her out too), while both Skye and Zucker (both up for trade) have moved in. Let me know when I can pay you!
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 25, 2013)

I know this shop is closed, but I'd like an update for my signature! All I want you to add is Marshal, still in alphabetical order. Thx, I'll leave an extra tip!

EDIT: I'd actually like to cancel this order, sorry! I'm going to make a list of dream villagers to add tomorrow, so I will ask later!


----------

